# Wabtec anounces contract on HSP-46ac locomotives of MBTA



## Dutchrailnut (Aug 31, 2010)

http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wabtecs-motivepower-unit-signs-contract-with-mbta-for-new-passenger-locomotives-101871003.html



> Wabtec's MotivePower Unit Signs Contract With MBTA For New Passenger Locomotives
> WILMERDING, Pa., Aug. 31 /PRNewswire/ -- MotivePower, a unit of Wabtec Corporation (NYSE: WAB), has signed a contract with the Massachusetts Bay Transportation Authority (MBTA) to supply 20 next-generation HSP46 passenger locomotives to be delivered in 2012-2013. The order is valued at $114.63 million including training, manuals and spare parts.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Sep 4, 2010)

Dutchrailnut said:


> http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/wabtecs-motivepower-unit-signs-contract-with-mbta-for-new-passenger-locomotives-101871003.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What will they look like?


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 4, 2010)

Just like the Genesis and HHP-8 we will find out once it rolls out of factory.


----------



## Nexis4Jersey (Sep 5, 2010)

They need to buy EMU's for there Providence line , i also heard there replacing some push-pull trains on the lower used lines with DMU's.


----------



## Dutchrailnut (Sep 5, 2010)

Nexis4Jersey said:


> They need to buy EMU's for there Providence line , i also heard there replacing some push-pull trains on the lower used lines with DMU's.


Don't believe everything you hear


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 10, 2010)

With this motor being capable of 125 MPH I'll be curious to see if they are built similar to NJTs ALP45DPs with a diesel motor and overhead catenary support. It seems to make sense to let the trains switch over to electric once they get on the NEC so that diesel use can be minimized reducing pollution in the city, and not wasting fuel to power the trains while they're standing in South Station.


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2010)

battalion51 said:


> With this motor being capable of 125 MPH I'll be curious to see if they are built similar to NJTs ALP45DPs with a diesel motor and overhead catenary support. It seems to make sense to let the trains switch over to electric once they get on the NEC so that diesel use can be minimized reducing pollution in the city, and not wasting fuel to power the trains while they're standing in South Station.


They are pure diesels. No catenary support. Besides I don't think Wabtec at present is really capable of building a light enough locomotive to do both diesel and 25kV AC and still stay within axle load limits. Their pure diesels are heavy enough. 

Also ALP-45DPs actually have two diesel motors not one, and they are very different and lighter than the Gevo's that will go into the MBTA units.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 10, 2010)

jis said:


> They are pure diesels. No catenary support.


That's unfortunate, both from a pollution aspect and our continued dependence on the world's oil cartels.


----------



## MattW (Sep 10, 2010)

Indeed, I think MBTA is the only operator on the NEC that doesn't use catenary for some of its operations (unless you count VRE and LIRR). I really wish MBTA would electrify more of their lines, especially the ones that run out of South Station.


----------



## Eric S (Sep 10, 2010)

MattW said:


> Indeed, I think MBTA is the only operator on the NEC that doesn't use catenary for some of its operations (unless you count VRE and LIRR). I really wish MBTA would electrify more of their lines, especially the ones that run out of South Station.


You could add Shore Line East to that list.


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2010)

Eric S said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Indeed, I think MBTA is the only operator on the NEC that doesn't use catenary for some of its operations (unless you count VRE and LIRR). I really wish MBTA would electrify more of their lines, especially the ones that run out of South Station.
> ...


Although, unlike MBTA, Shore Line East does have at least an inkling of a plan to start using EMUs. That is why the new M8s are 25kV capable.


----------



## MattW (Sep 10, 2010)

Plus don't they share service somehow with Metro North? I could have sworn that some SLE services used MTA's EMUs.


----------



## jis (Sep 10, 2010)

MattW said:


> Plus don't they share service somehow with Metro North? I could have sworn that some SLE services used MTA's EMUs.


The current MTA EMUs cannot go beyond New Haven State Street since they are not capable of operating under 25kV AC catenary. I am sure Dutch can give us an exact rundown of any service that MNRR runs for Shore Line East in the New Haven to Stamford run. It is possible that some may use MNRR equipment but I was not aware of that. As for between New Haven and New London, it is all diesel hauled at present.


----------



## battalion51 (Sep 10, 2010)

The current generation of EMUs can't leave the Mets because of the change in electrical systems at Mill River.


----------



## Eric S (Sep 10, 2010)

jis said:


> MattW said:
> 
> 
> > Plus don't they share service somehow with Metro North? I could have sworn that some SLE services used MTA's EMUs.
> ...


In addition to their sevice between New Haven and Old Saybrook/New London, Shore Line East has a few runs which travel west/south of New Haven to Stamford, right? Are those diesel-locomotive-powered run-throughs? (I guess I always just assumed they were.)


----------



## AlanB (Sep 10, 2010)

Eric S said:


> jis said:
> 
> 
> > MattW said:
> ...


They're diesel hauled trains, crewed by Metro North crews IIRC.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 22, 2010)

With no solid information other than a basic impression, I coulda sworn a few MNR trains made a full run NYP-OSB, running through as SLE. Of course, that could be possible with Genesis equipment. And I could be (and probably am) completely wrong.



MattW said:


> Indeed, I think MBTA is the only operator on the NEC that doesn't use catenary for some of its operations (unless you count VRE and LIRR). I really wish MBTA would electrify more of their lines, especially the ones that run out of South Station.


LIRR does not run on the Northeast Corridor, except for its brief run between NYP and CP Harold, which I'd say doesn't count.


----------

